# PT surgery tomorrow!



## damiana9 (Oct 16, 2011)

Finally the day is here! Sort of looking forward to it oddly enough! I am sick of having trouble breathing and sick of wondering all the 'what if's' that I just won't know until I wake up.
I have a mulitnodular right lobe (about 30 of those suckers in there!) as well as 1 tumor. If it is cancer, he will take the entire thyroid, if not only half.

My thyroid levels have always tested 'normal' so I haven't questioned it. As for thyroid symptoms, I have only ever associated weight with it, but after doing massive amounts of research this week- I am almost certain that I have been hypothyroid for many many years. Lots of strange symptoms that when researched alone turn up almost nothing, but interestingly when I include thyroid in the search all these weird symptoms pop up as hypo symptoms! Ahhhh! I wish I had known this years ago! After learning all of this I feel like- just take it out NOW and get me started on some thyroid medication so I can see what 'normal' feels like!
Also- trying not to think too much about the possibility of cancer. Not so much because of the diagnosis but because of the RAI- I have 3 small children and no way I could do that treatment in my home. NO idea what I will do if I have to take that- so hopefully I don't!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Good luck!!!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Best wishes!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Sending positive thoughts your way!


----------



## nodakmom (Oct 15, 2011)

Good luck, let us know how it goes!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

damiana9 said:


> Finally the day is here! Sort of looking forward to it oddly enough! I am sick of having trouble breathing and sick of wondering all the 'what if's' that I just won't know until I wake up.
> I have a mulitnodular right lobe (about 30 of those suckers in there!) as well as 1 tumor. If it is cancer, he will take the entire thyroid, if not only half.
> 
> My thyroid levels have always tested 'normal' so I haven't questioned it. As for thyroid symptoms, I have only ever associated weight with it, but after doing massive amounts of research this week- I am almost certain that I have been hypothyroid for many many years. Lots of strange symptoms that when researched alone turn up almost nothing, but interestingly when I include thyroid in the search all these weird symptoms pop up as hypo symptoms! Ahhhh! I wish I had known this years ago! After learning all of this I feel like- just take it out NOW and get me started on some thyroid medication so I can see what 'normal' feels like!
> Also- trying not to think too much about the possibility of cancer. Not so much because of the diagnosis but because of the RAI- I have 3 small children and no way I could do that treatment in my home. NO idea what I will do if I have to take that- so hopefully I don't!


Thank you so much for the reminder. I wish you all the best and you will be in my thoughts and prayers tomorrow.

You "will" be glad when this is over with. And we all cannot wait to hear from you when you are able!


----------



## honey_mocha (Oct 8, 2011)

Prayers are being sent up for you right now. Best wishes and a speedy recovery for you!


----------



## CLRRN (Jun 22, 2011)

Thoughts and prayers heading your way!!!


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

I have only had one regret about my thyroid surgery and that is I wish I'd done it a long time ago. Because so many odd symptoms seem to have disappeared, I have to believe they were associated with my thyroid.

I'm sweating the RAI treatment at the moment; I won't know until November 18 what I have to do, if anything. I just have to hope everything will work out O.K. - and this time next year I won't be worried about my health so much.

Looking back, while no healthcare professional ever so much as mentioned surgery to me until I brought it up myself, I don't know what I thought was going to happen...I knew I had nodules. I don't know why it took so long to realize I was pretty much spinning my wheels - the outcome was eventually going to depend on removing my thyroid so I could have a stable foundation to build on with hormone replacement.

I hope everything goes well for you - I'll be thinking about you and anxious to hear how you're doing.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

damiana9 said:


> Finally the day is here! Sort of looking forward to it oddly enough! I am sick of having trouble breathing and sick of wondering all the 'what if's' that I just won't know until I wake up.
> I have a mulitnodular right lobe (about 30 of those suckers in there!) as well as 1 tumor. If it is cancer, he will take the entire thyroid, if not only half.
> 
> My thyroid levels have always tested 'normal' so I haven't questioned it. As for thyroid symptoms, I have only ever associated weight with it, but after doing massive amounts of research this week- I am almost certain that I have been hypothyroid for many many years. Lots of strange symptoms that when researched alone turn up almost nothing, but interestingly when I include thyroid in the search all these weird symptoms pop up as hypo symptoms! Ahhhh! I wish I had known this years ago! After learning all of this I feel like- just take it out NOW and get me started on some thyroid medication so I can see what 'normal' feels like!
> Also- trying not to think too much about the possibility of cancer. Not so much because of the diagnosis but because of the RAI- I have 3 small children and no way I could do that treatment in my home. NO idea what I will do if I have to take that- so hopefully I don't!


Thinking of you today!


----------



## SweetGirl44 (Sep 26, 2011)

Good luck and best wishes for a speedy recovery!


----------



## damiana9 (Oct 16, 2011)

surgery went very well and I feel much better than expected! Yeah! I didn't get much information out of the surgeon so that has left me frustrated but I do have a post op appt with him on Tuesday. I am so glad to be on the other side of this surgery now- and now I am just hoping to be 'hypo' enough that it actually shows on my bloodwork so I can be properly treated for it since I am quite certain that I have actually had thyroid problems for years!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Glad to hear things went well! You'll probably get more info at your follow-up appointment, but have all of your questions ready!

What kind of surgeon did your surgery?


----------



## damiana9 (Oct 16, 2011)

My endocrinologist referred me to the surgeon- he is an ENT that specializes in minimally invasive thyroid surgeries. He did a great job but definately has the bedside manner of a surgeon.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

damiana9 said:


> My endocrinologist referred me to the surgeon- he is an ENT that specializes in minimally invasive thyroid surgeries. He did a great job but definately has the bedside manner of a surgeon.


Take care and pamper yourself to the max. No heroics!!


----------



## tooni (Nov 11, 2011)

Surgery consider those aspect of skin become fresh and we will be young in all stages never forget importance of surgery we look as beautiful and smarts.


----------

